# How do I change my content filter settings?



## abigabi1500 (Aug 21, 2016)

I really hate when this appears: 


*System Message*
You are not allowed to view this image due to the content filter settings.

Can someone teach my how to change it?


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 22, 2016)

First things first;

Do note that if you are sub-18 years of age, you legally cannot view the Mature/Adult content that is hosted and served by FurAffinity.
Also note that if you intentionally falsify your age, or are found to have done so, FA can take action against your account in the form of locking your ability to view the aforementioned content.

With that said, you can alter your settings in the following link: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
It is titled: "Enable Adult Artwork"


----------

